# Alaska Airlines air miles credit card?



## ValHam (Jan 19, 2006)

I am Canadian and have a aeroplan credit card - I  am interested in getting another credit card for the air miles - How easy is it to book the companion ticket with Alaska Airlines?  Thanks


----------



## ricoba (Jan 20, 2006)

If you mean the buy one get one for $50, it's very easy.  Once you set up your Alaska mileage account and the CC, you get a "e" voucher each year and you simply book online with the voucher code.


----------



## nazclk (Jan 20, 2006)

*Alaska CC*

I called and it was easy, however it will not work with any connecting airline
it has to be either Alaska or Horizon.


----------



## ValHam (Jan 20, 2006)

Do they have many balck out dates in using the voucher?


----------



## ricoba (Jan 20, 2006)

ValHam said:
			
		

> Do they have many balck out dates in using the voucher?



Not that I am aware of.  You have one year to use it, and you get a new one every year as long as you hold the card (I think it has to be the Signature card, but go to the Alaska web site to check).  As stated it's only good on Alaska or Horizon.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 20, 2006)

The $50 friend ticket is a good deal with your Alaska Air CC 

BUT I have a lot of problems with their FF mile program.  I've look at planes where 2/3 of the seats were empty and Alaska said I couldn't use my miles without doubling the cost. (40K miles instead of 20K)  Is anyone else having this problem?

Thanks


----------



## ValHam (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks kindly for the information - sounds like a great card.


----------



## roadsister (Jan 20, 2006)

US airways has a card where you can get 2 tickets a year for $99.00.  Do they fly where you would want to go?


----------



## BevL (Jan 20, 2006)

roadsister said:
			
		

> US airways has a card where you can get 2 tickets a year for $99.00.  Do they fly where you would want to go?



Don't forget that ValHam is from Canada - there are very few U.S. airlines that offer cards up here - Alaska is the only one I'm aware of.  It's much harder for us here in Canada to accumulate FF miles than for Americans.

I have an Alaska Airlines card and while I haven't used by $50 companion voucher, I've "shopped" with it online and it seems pretty basic.

Bev


----------



## ValHam (Jan 21, 2006)

u.s. airways does not give credit cards to Canadians -


----------



## hibbert6 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Not sure it's worth it...*

I got an Alaska Air Visa (the $50 one) and quickly racked up some 32,000 miles, but have not figured out a way to use it.  Their biggest scam (I think) is to use 15k miles + half fare for a ticket.  But their "half fare" is way higher than a full discount fare either on Alaska or other airlines.  For instance, they wanted 15k miles + $450 to fly from SFO to Aculpulco, with lousy times, but at the same time were offering 3 nights + air from SFO for $499!
Dave


----------



## roadsister (Jan 21, 2006)

ValHam said:
			
		

> u.s. airways does not give credit cards to Canadians -



Wow...see, I'm learin' something everyday....


----------



## ValHam (Jan 21, 2006)

U.S. Airways does not give out the credit card to Canadians .


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 22, 2006)

We haven't actually used the $50 companion ticket, so I'm wondering if I should keep paying $75 a year for the possibility. Does that companion ticket offer work with their sale prices too? or do you have to pay a full fare for the first ticket? Very timely, my bill just came.
Liz


----------



## jbcoug (Jan 22, 2006)

I have used my Alaska companion fare each year for about five years. There has never been a problem. I have used it for any posted fare, it did not have to be full fare. Redeeming miles for tickets has also been trouble free. This card has really helped reduce my vacation costs. The 15K miles for half off may or may not be a good deal. I think you always just have to make educated decisions on how to best use your miles. I don't think it is a rip off, it just is what it is. You need to select a card that meets your needs the best and make good choices with it's use.


----------



## Elli (Jan 23, 2006)

jbcoug said:
			
		

> I have used my Alaska companion fare each year for about five years. There has never been a problem. I have used it for any posted fare, it did not have to be full fare. Redeeming miles for tickets has also been trouble free. This card has really helped reduce my vacation costs. The 15K miles for half off may or may not be a good deal. I think you always just have to make educated decisions on how to best use your miles. I don't think it is a rip off, it just is what it is. You need to select a card that meets your needs the best and make good choices with it's use.


Do you only get 1 Alaska companion fare per year?  How much is the yearly fee for the Alaska credit card?  Thanks.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 23, 2006)

The Alaska fee is $75 which I find very expensive but we have made many, many FF miles with this card and have used the yearly $50 companion certificates too on regular flights.

They used to have more perks like sitting in the VIP waiting room but now they charge for that.  They used to upgrade us constantly but not anymore either because it is on a first come, first service basis, I believe.

We have made many trips to Europe too free of charge with BA and KLM.  We still like and use the Alaska credit card mainly.

We have a Chase card too but you need more miles for the same flights but the card is less expensive.  These FF miles do expire but the Alaska FF miles do not.

PS.

http://www.alaskaair.com/as/www2/Promo/Join_Mileageplan.asp


----------



## tjs1970 (Jan 23, 2006)

we used the companion certificate this past november to fly to Cabo San Lucas from Seattle on a months notice after the hurricane washed out Cancun........worked great for us......we'll be using it again this year. 

Also, the miles for free flights are not as bad as a few in this post have made it out to be........do NOT do the 15k miles plus cash, but I have found decent availability on their flights for 20k miles and if I have to go somewhere that they dont fly, I can always book through their site and find flights on Amercian Airlines for 25k miles. They also have good availability.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 24, 2006)

We regularly use Alaska Air frequent flyer miles to travel between Seattle and Hawaii.  We're not in a situation where we can book our ff miles at the earliest possible time; we usually book for July or August travel about four to seven months in advance.  So we often need to add a day or two on both sides of our timeshare accomodations to match availability of FF mileage awards.  

We stay those extra nights in a B&B or a similar location in a part of an island that we otherwise couldn't experience as intimiately.  For example, if we're going to the Big Island, we've used the extra days to stay near the Volcano.  If the situation arises on Maui, we'll probably spend a few nights in Hana.

We've never had a situation where we couldn't use our Alaska miles to get to Hawaii in August, making reservations in that period four to seven months before departure.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 24, 2006)

Steve, that's what we have done too and there are many nice B & Bs to choose from or hotels too. There are so many possibilities if you are willing to stay at other places besides timeshares only.


----------

